# Looking for Americans in Cyprus



## Julie12 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am an American who is married to a Greek-Cypriot. I have been to Cyprus many times for holidays, but we are now considering moving there...mostly for the family life which we think is better for our child. I am curious to know what experiences good and bad people have had with moving to Cyprus. What has been the biggest challenge? What do you like the most and what do you like the least?

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## mendeslk (Jul 2, 2008)

Julie12 said:


> I am an American who is married to a Greek-Cypriot. I have been to Cyprus many times for holidays, but we are now considering moving there...mostly for the family life which we think is better for our child. I am curious to know what experiences good and bad people have had with moving to Cyprus. What has been the biggest challenge? What do you like the most and what do you like the least?
> 
> Thanks,
> Julie


Hi, 

I am not American, but I am Canadian. I too married a Greek-Cypriot. We will be moving to Cyprus on July 31. The quality of life is very appealing. I am tired of working 12-14 hour days. I am tierd of kids growing up far too fast for thier own good. The school systems are light years ahead of our North American systems. Kids are still kids. We are building our home. We will be locating to Nicosia, as the job possibilities seems to be better around that area.


----------



## mendeslk (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi, 

I am not American, but I am Canadian. I too married a Greek-Cypriot. We will be moving to Cyprus on July 31. The quality of life is very appealing. I am tired of working 12-14 hour days. I am tierd of kids growing up far too fast for thier own good. The school systems are light years ahead of our North American systems. Kids are still kids. We are building our home. We will be locating to Nicosia, as the job possibilities seems to be better around that area. This will be an adventure, but without new adventures and chapters there is no life. Good luck.


----------

